# Digitrax PR3



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi been surfing net for some time i cant find a straight answer
can i use the jmri to pr3 to drive trains on a lay out with out a command station plug in ?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

NO!
The PR3 has no power or DCC encoding to drive the trains.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

yak-54 said:


> Hi been surfing net for some time i cant find a straight answer
> can i use the jmri to pr3 to drive trains on a lay out with out a command station plug in ?


I just got a *Digitrax DCS51 (Zephyr Xtra)* and will soon be adding a LocoBuffer USB which is similar to the PR3. I could have gone a little cheaper with a DB150 but the Zephyr ended up making the most sense. $180 plus the PR3 or LocoBuffer and you can control your layout from the control panel, or your PC/Laptop/iPhone through JMRI.


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

feldon30 said:


> I just got a *Digitrax DCS51 (Zephyr Xtra)* and will soon be adding a LocoBuffer USB which is similar to the PR3. I could have gone a little cheaper with a DB150 but the Zephyr ended up making the most sense. $180 plus the PR3 or LocoBuffer and you can control your layout from the control panel, or your PC/Laptop/iPhone through JMRI.


yes i did do some reading last night and set up server and tested PR3 last night
man this gear is lots fun there's on end to what you can do with this is what setup 
readpost 185

as for Digitrax DCS51 (Zephyr Xtra) no one has them in stock


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

Digitrax PR3









this picture is me accessing my server from my PC inside my home nice cool









this is my server witch is running vmware so i can setup a virtual PC running windows 7/64 and running JMRI witch i just just finished setting up and tested
on Thomas it works like a charm
and who said it wont run on a virtual pc 









and today should turn up a DS64 decoder to control my turnout with 











now i know it works i will mount it on the layout to day run the cat 5 cable to the server i will have to install usb rj45 extension adapter witch is 30 meters away and see how we go


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Did you get the Loco net cables to connect the PR3 to The DS64?
They are 6 wire RJ12's.


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

NIMT said:


> Did you get the Loco net cables to connect the PR3 to The DS64?
> They are 6 wire RJ12's.


no i will make my own i have plug and cable they are just strait trough cable ?

pin one = 123456 and the other is pin one = 654321


----------

